# [Résolu] Postfix et email provenant de l'extérieur...

## Mala Zaba

Bonjour, j'essayes de configurer un serveur de mail.  Il fontionne bien en locale (sur mon réseau) mais lorsqu'il a une personne qui envoie un message de l'internet, ca marche pas.  J'ai un nom de domaine et mes utilisateur sur la machine.

Comment on fait pour savoir quel parametre a postfix pour myhostname et mydomain ?  Je crois que ca viendrait de là, il rejette tout ce qui provient pas de mon nom de domain...  

Je patoge dans le vide!   :Confused: Last edited by Mala Zaba on Tue Jul 01, 2003 11:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebweb

Que disent les log de postfix ? Est-ce qu'il vois le mail arriver ?

Tu est derriere un firewall ?

Tu est chez quelle provider ?

----------

## Mala Zaba

Ok, voici la topo

J'ai un nom de domaine, creanet.ca

Mon dns est celui de dyndns.  Mes sites webs fonctionne bien.

J'ai installé postfix, courier-imap et procmail.

main.cf

```
queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

command_directory = /usr/sbin

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

mail_owner = postfix

myorigin = $mydomain

inet_interfaces = all

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain $mydomain

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 450

relayhost = smtp1.sympatico.ca

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

home_mailbox = .maildir/

mail_spool_directory = /var/spool/mail

mailbox_command = /usr/bin/procmail

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 10

debug_peer_level = 2

debugger_command =

         PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin

         xxgdb $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

setgid_group = postdrop

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

sample_directory = /etc/postfix/sample

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.0.9
```

procmailrc

```
DEFAULT=$HOME/.maildir/
```

Le mail en local fonctionne bien par example je recois les notification de phpBB (webmaster@creanet.ca)

Lorsque j'essaye d'envoyer un email à eric@creanet.ca de iquebec, j'obtient un message que l'host est inconnu.  Donc j'ai pensé à mes variable myhostname et mydomaine, mais meme si je les mets manuellement, ca fait la meme chose...  Là je suis rendu à jouer avec l'option mx_record dans dyndns.

Une chose que je trouve étrange, une fois que le serveur a fini de booter, j'ai ceci sur ma console 

```
This is vikings.creanet.ca.(none) (Linux i686 ... etc)
```

ce que je trouve d'étrange c'est le vikings.creanet.ca.(none) comme si mon hostname serait pas bon mais pourtant il est bien à 

```
vikings.creanet.ca
```

Voilà!   :Confused: 

----------

## Mala Zaba

J'ai oublié, j'utilise aussi fetchmail pour récupérer mon courrier...  Voici ce que me répond iquebec quand j'envoi un email à eric@creanet.ca

```
Return-Path:  <MAILER-DAEMON@th00.opsion.fr>

X-Original-To:  eric@localhost

Delivered-To:  eric@localhost.creanet.ca

Received:  from localhost (localhost [127.0.0.1]) by vikings.creanet.ca (Postfix) with ESMTP id 082943161C for <eric@localhost>; Mon, 30 Jun 2003 08:03:43 -0400 (EDT)

Received:  from pop.ifrance.com [62.39.122.16] by localhost with POP3 (fetchmail-6.2.2) for eric@localhost (single-drop); Mon, 30 Jun 2003 08:03:43 -0400 (EDT)

Date: Mon, 30 Jun 2003 11:49:54 GMT

De: MAILER-DAEMON@th00.opsion.fr

Message-Id:  <200306301149.369c@th00.opsion.fr>

À: mala-zaba@iquebec.com

Sujet: Returned mail: Host unavailable: <eric@creanet.ca>

X-Evolution-Source: imap://eric@vikings/   

-----------------------------

 undelivered message follows 

-----------------------------

Received: from 10.1.1.14 [10.1.1.14] by th00.opsion.fr id 200306301143.30a2; Mon, 30 Jun 2003 11:43:48 GMT

Send-By: 65.92.147.61 with Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.4b) Gecko/20030629 Mozilla Firebird/0.6

To: <eric@creanet.ca>

Subject: Test de iQuebec...

From: <mala-zaba@iquebec.com>

X-Priority: 3 (normal)

MIME-Version: 1.0

Content-Type: text/plain; charset="iso-8859-1"

Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable

Date: Mon, 30 Jun 2003 11:43:48 GMT

Message-id: <200306301143.30a2@th00.opsion.fr>

test

------ end of message -------
```

----------

## Mala Zaba

Mes logs disnt vraiment rien... je pense qu'il se rend meme pas à mon ordi...

Pourtant j'ai meme mis un cname *.creanet.ca dans dyndns... et un MX Records creanet.ca à creanet.ca... a moins que je me trompe dans cette partie là...

----------

## ghoti

 *Mala Zaba wrote:*   

> main.cf
> 
> ```
> queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix
> 
> ...

 

Où as-tu défini $mydomain ?

Il me semble que tu devrais avoir au début de ton fichier une ligne du genre 

```
mydomain = creanet.ca
```

----------

## Mala Zaba

Postfix est supposé de les prendre automatique de hostname, mais meme si je les mais manuellement, ca fonctionne pas plus...

----------

## Mala Zaba

Comment fait-on pour savoir si postfix écoute bien sur le port 25 et qu'il est supposé d'accepter les demande de l'extérieur du réseau?

----------

## sebweb

 *Mala Zaba wrote:*   

> Comment fait-on pour savoir si postfix écoute bien sur le port 25 et qu'il est supposé d'accepter les demande de l'extérieur du réseau?

 

netstat -lpv

Essaye de te connecter depuis l'interieur en telnet sur ton port 25

si ca marche essaye de l'exterieur

----------

## Mala Zaba

Voici ce que ca me donne 

```
 netstat -lpv

Connexions Internet actives (seulement serveurs)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Adresse locale          Adresse distante        Etat        PID/Program name

tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN      834/

tcp        0      0 *:pop-3                 *:*                     LISTEN      999/couriertcpd

tcp        0      0 *:imap2                 *:*                     LISTEN      951/couriertcpd

tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN      839/apache2

tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      1288/xinetd

tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      1234/sshd

tcp        0      0 vikings.creanet.ca:smtp *:*                     LISTEN      2947/

tcp        0      0 localhost:smtp          *:*                     LISTEN      2947/

tcp        0      0 *:3551                  *:*                     LISTEN      871/apcupsd

Sockets du domaine UNIX actives(seulement serveurs)

Proto RefCpt Indicatrs   Type       Etat          I-Node PID/Program name    Chemin

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10104  2947/               public/cleanup

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10111  2947/               private/rewrite

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10115  2947/               private/bounce

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10119  2947/               private/defer

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10123  2947/               public/flush

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10127  2947/               private/proxymap

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10131  2947/               private/smtp

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10135  2947/               private/relay

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10139  2947/               public/showq

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10143  2947/               private/error

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10147  2947/               private/local

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10151  2947/               private/virtual

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10155  2947/               private/lmtp

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10159  2947/               private/maildrop

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10163  2947/               private/old-cyrus

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10167  2947/               private/cyrus

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10171  2947/               private/uucp

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10175  2947/               private/ifmail

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     10179  2947/               private/bsmtp

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     2452   904/                /var/run/cgisock

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     2339   834/                /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     2470   923/authdaemond.pla /var/lib/courier-imap/authdaemon/socket.tmp

netstat: no support for `AF IPX' on this system.

netstat: no support for `AF AX25' on this system.

netstat: no support for `AF X25' on this system.

netstat: no support for `AF NETROM' on this system.
```

Le telnet fonctionne bien en venant du réseau local( c'est sur, mon mail marche bien en local), mais pour le distant, je ne peux le tester a cause de mon router linksys...  Est-ce qu'il a une personne qui peut tester?

----------

## Mala Zaba

Bon j'ai essayé avec un ordi qui était à l'ectérieur de mon réseaux...  impossible de faire un telnet creanet.ca 25, mais un telnet creanet 110 fonctionne!?

Qulqu'un comprend quelque chose?

----------

## Mala Zaba

Hum, c'es-tu postfix qui gere le comment pour recevoir les mail de l'internet... Ou se trouve le fichier qu'on indique le port 25 ?

----------

## sebweb

FAudrait regarder si ton routeur fait bien la translation d'adresse sur le port 25

Sinon je t'enverrais mon postfix.cf ce soir pour que tu puisse regarder

----------

## Mala Zaba

Il est supposé... tout marchait bien quand j'était sous mandrake... avant que je passe sous gentoo.  Ce qui est plate, je ne peut le teste par l'extérieur car mon router a un cache et quand je fais un ping sur creanet.ca, il me redirige directement sur mon serveur... donc je reste encore sur mon réseau...  Il y aurait pas une regle qui précise à smtpd de rester fermer pour tout ce qui ne concerna pas le réseaux 192.168.1.0  Car mon port est bien ouvert, tant et aussi longtemps que je reste sur mon réseau...

----------

## Mala Zaba

J'ai trouvé...  Mon ISP a changer les droits sur le port 25, il l'on bloqué la veille de ma migration sur gentoo    :Evil or Very Mad:   :Twisted Evil: 

Merci de votre aide...

----------

